# Optical to hdmi



## Ryanmalott (Apr 9, 2017)

My TCL has hdmi and hdmi arc so I can control soundbar with one remote. However my LG soundbar only has an optical and USB port and no HDMI. Am I able to purchase a converter and will it work?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, you can purchase an optical (or more accurately called TOSLINK) cable to HDMI converter. Just go to your favorite electronics store (best buy, Amazon, etc) and type in TOSLINK to HDMI converter and you will come up with a bunch of them. 

HDMI has better quality audio than TOSLINK, but, unless you have the proverbial golden ear, you probably won't notice the difference. 

I am surprised your TCL TV doesn't have optical out on it. And conversely, that your soundbar doesn't have HDMI ARC (Audio Return Channel) on it.


----------



## Ryanmalott (Apr 9, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> Yes, you can purchase an optical (or more accurately called TOSLINK) cable to HDMI converter. Just go to your favorite electronics store (best buy, Amazon, etc) and type in TOSLINK to HDMI converter and you will come up with a bunch of them.
> 
> HDMI has better quality audio than TOSLINK, but, unless you have the proverbial golden ear, you probably won't notice the difference.
> 
> I am surprised your TCL TV doesn't have optical out on it. And conversely, that your soundbar doesn't have HDMI ARC (Audio Return Channel) on it.


The tv does have an ARC but the soundbar does not have hdmi


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Like I said "I am surprised your TCL TV doesn't have OPTICAL out on it. 

And conversely, that your SOUNDBAR doesn't have HDMI ARC (Audio Return Channel) on it."


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

TCL is a lower end brand, so it's not a huge surprise it's not fully featured, especially since toslink seems to be on the way out.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

huesmann said:


> TCL is a lower end brand, so it's not a huge surprise it's not fully featured, especially since toslink seems to be on the way out.


 @huesmann, yeah, I agree about TOSLINK (Toshiba Link but now a common name for optical cable) it does seem like it's on it's way out since HDMI can do so much more in the same amount of space. 

And give you better sound capability. 

One of the few "improvements" in electronics that actually does improve things. 

Any one remember DAT?


----------

